# Trotz Dual-Link DVI nur 60Hz bei 144Hz Monitor. Warum?



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte dringend eure Hilfe:

Habe heute meinen AOC C3583FQ erhalten. (Auflösung 2560x1080, 144Hz)
Habe mir extra ein Dual-Link DVI-D Kabel gekauft, kann in Windows aber trotzdem nur 60 Hz auswählen. Beim wählen einer geringeren Auflösung geht auch 120 Hz, jedoch bei keiner Auflösung 144 Hz.
Meine Grafikkarte - eine KFA2 GTX 750 TI - besitzt gemäß Spezifikationen auch einen Dual-Link DVI-Anschluss.
Neuester GraKa-Treiber ist auch installiert.

Jetzt frage ich mich, woran es liegt, dass ich nicht mehr als 60 Hz auswählen kann.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

Ganz einfach: Weil die Bandbreite von DL-DVI bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1080 eben nur für 60Hz reicht (wenn mans genau nimmt für bis zu 75 Hz aber das wird der TFT nicht anbieten).

Für 144 Hz bei deiner Auflösung brauchste den DisplayPort 1.2 (oder höher) oder HDMI 2.0. 
DVI kann das einfach nicht.


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Na toll. Das habe ich mir ja fast schon gedacht. Hatte zuvor viel im Netz gelesen, jedoch war immer nur die Rede von FullHD bei 144 Hz, was mit Dual-Link ja gehen soll. Ich nahm daher an, dass die etwas hörere Horizontale Auflösung kein Thema sein sollte.
Naja, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl als nächstes auf eine neue Grafikkarte sparen müssen.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

FullHD funktioniert mit Dual-Link-DVI auch nur bis 85Hz, alles darüber ist inoffiziell oder wird mit Tricks erreicht, beispielsweise zwei Kabel gleichzeitig verwenden und den Bildschirm intern als zwei vertikale, randlose Bildschirme ansprechen.

Oder anders gesagt der DVI-Standard ist auch in seiner maximalen Ausbaustufe nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Weder TFTs mit hohen Auflösungen noch TFTs mit hohen Bildwiederholraten können damit sinnvoll betrieben werden. Ist ja auch so langsam zu erwarten, der Anschluss ist bereits ganze 17 Jahre alt... damals hatten Monitore noch 800x600...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

DVI ist schlicht veraltet.
Kauf dir entweder einen Monitor mit HDMI 2.0 oder du schaust nach Displayport. Denk aber daran, dass du den Standard erst im Monitor Menü aktivieren musst, denn sonst läuft der nur mit DP Version 1.1.
Ich hoffe ja, dass die Grafikkarten und Monitore bald USB Type C kriegen und dann ist alles bestens. Damit könnte man theoretisch sogar den Monitor mit Strom vom Rechner versorgen.


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> FullHD funktioniert mit Dual-Link-DVI auch nur bis 85Hz ...



Also das kann ja so dann auch nicht stimmen, denn wenn ich 1920x1080 auswähle, kann ich ja schon auf 120 Hz stellen.

Bei z.B. 800x600 müssten ja dann 144 Hz mit der Bandbreite von HDMI oder Dual-Link DVI locker erreichbar sein. Aber auch da sind maximal 120 Hz wählbar.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

Wie gesagt, der Standard wurde aus Not etwas ausgeweitet, sprich er wird höher betrieben als eigentlich vorgesehen (das sind die "Tricks"...).
Wieviel offiziell geht kannste bei Wikipedia nachlesen, da steht bei FullHD nunmal bis 85Hz.

Dass auch wenn die bandbreite reicht nicht immer beliebig hohe Hz gehen hat ebenfalls Gründe die im Standard zu suchen sind. Es gibt ja mehr Gründe als nur die verfügbare Bandbreite die eine Übertragung davon abhalten, mit von mir aus 500 Hz zu laufen. 
Wie gesagt, über solche Dinge wie Auflösungen von 1080p oder gar 4K und Frameraten jenseits der 60 Hz hat man sich in den 90er Jahren keine Gedanken gemacht und entsprechend schlecht funktioniert daher auch ein so alter Standard, auch wenn die Grenzen von DVI die letzten Jahre mit allen Mitteln nochmal etwas ausgedehnt wurden.

Jetzt wo es solche Dinge gibt gibts ja auch den passenden Standard. Der neueste DisplayPort kann Auflösungen bis 8K und Bildraten bis 240 Hz (nur natürlich nicht beides gleichzeitig - 4K@144Hz geht da aber).


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Ok, schön erklärt! Ich danke dir.
Dann hoffe ich jetzt mal, dass AMD die RX480 schnellstmöglich als ITX Variante rausbringt.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Darkscream (22. September 2016)

Wie kurz muss denn deine ITX Variante sein? RX 480 Karten mit nur einem Lüfter stelle ich mir akustisch wie meinen Staubsauger bei mittlerer Drehzahl vor.


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Darf maximal 180mm lang sein. Aktuell wäre die GTX 1070 natürlich sehr reizvoll, aber AMD-FreeSync wäre halt schon ein tolles Feature

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

Bei der Größenbeschränkung kommt aktuell wohl nur eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N1070IXOC-8GD) als wirklich schnelle Lösung in Frage. AMD hat da aktuell nur die sehr viel lahmere aber natürlich auch viel billigere RX460 im Angebot die reinpasst (XFX Radeon RX 460 Single Fan, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (RX-460P4SFG5))


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

Ja, das stimmt wohl. Die 1070 Mini wäre wohl ne gute Wahl. Die RX460 ist ja kaum schneller als meine 750 TI.
Stellt sich für mich halt nur die Frage, ob ich das Tearing allein durch hohe fps in Verbindung mit dem 144 Hz-Betrieb los werde. Sprich, ohne Free-Sync.
Denn Tearing ist im Moment im 60 Hz-Betrieb wirklich noch sehr störend.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2016)

Naja, wenn du die Settings so lässt wie sie jetzt sind wo deine 750Ti 60fps schafft ist das Tearing mit ner GTX1070 weg einfach weil die stabile 144 fps raushaut (sofern die CPU nicht limitiert).

Ansonsten kannste für höhere Qualitätsstufen zumindest das klassische vSync nutzen das in dem Fall auf konstante tearingfreie 72fps regeln würde wenns nicht für 144 fps reicht. Alles besser als die aktuelle Situation aber obs so viel besser ist dass es den mehrpreis rechtfertigt ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## JoM79 (22. September 2016)

Hat deine Karte kein DP Anschluss? 
Und DVI DL schafft sehr wohl ohne Tricks FHD mit 144Hz. 
Bei UW-UXGA wären halt nur 120Hz drin.
Wenn du das nicht auswählen kannst, würde ich erstmal ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung anlegen.


----------



## mic3107 (22. September 2016)

wow, Das war ja mal ein heißer Tipp. Habe das direkt mal probiert und 120 Hz funktionieren tatsächlich als benutzerdefinierte Auflösung. Bekomme Assetto Corsa jetzt bei 16xAF/4xAA , max. Welt-Details mit 90 bis 120 fps geliefert. Habe den fps-Limiter vorsichtshalber auf 118 fps gesetzt.

Vielen Dank.


----------

